# Templates for Professional Photographers



## Kimberly Wassenberg

Hi, I'm new here and wanted to let you all know about my (second) business: Limberdog  I design  fully customizable card and album templates for professional photographers.  These are layered Photoshop Templates.  You can buy designs from me directly on my site, or you can check out some exclusive designs on Miller's Lab Design Market, Focused by White House, and coming soon to Bay Photo Lab.  Limberdog Design is also a recommended designer on Full Color Lab's site.

Take a look and let me know what you think!  If there is anything in particular you are looking for, but can't find, please drop me a note.

Thanks!
Kimberly


----------

